# Which is better? (picture overload)



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

So i drew these- sorta. I copied the outline, and then i colored it, and put anything else (like wing points or whatnot) so, yall choose your favorite, and any tips would be nice  (im only showing the ones i like best  )






This is an egyptian vultere. Heres a real pic to compare --> ( i wont be able to show the pics i used due to i used a book) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 This isnt my favorite, but its an Australian Pratincole 
Real pic-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 This is a common shelduck --> please excuse the fact that in the real pic it has a knob- my picture of the duck i used, did not 
real (they are stunning! The pic i used his brown ring was more slurred, less *perfect*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 This is a plumed whistling duck --> sorry its a bit blurry
Real 




And last but not least, Western Capercaillie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His head turned out a bit small :/
real--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After looking at their PICTURES, they dont look as good in real life, but ill get what i get.  Cant wait to hear what yall think !


----------

